# Enclosure Plans



## Ant (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello,

Around December, I plan to construct my Tegu enclosure with the help with my family. I had quite a bit of time to think about the enclosure. I hope to get an Argentine Black and White Tegu next year.

Here are the list of requirements I have listed:

*Tegu Minimum requirements*
Please let me know if there's something I'm missing.

Dimensions: 8x4x2 feet
Heat source (most likely Radiant Heat Panel). Temperatures around 65-125F (sources vary, but in general should be around 75-90F during day, 65-85F during night, 100-125F for hot spot.)
UVA and UVB lighting
Humidity around 70%
Water dish
Hide

Here's what I have drafted so far.

*Framework*
I predict that horizontal space may be tight in the apartment. So I plan to build the enclosure on top of the supply cabinet. The cabinet will also contain electrical controls and readers such as thermal stats and gauges. In addition to that benefit, I can interact with the tegu without towering over it.

I plan to have a total size of 8 feet length, 3 feet depth, and 5.5 feet tall. The enclosure, itself, will be 3 feet tall. The doors to the enclosure is 6 inches above the floor for substrate.






For doors, I decided to go for cabinet-like doors where the hinges are on the sides. I decided against sliding doors since it's annoying to get substrate stuck in the tracks. I decided against the doors with the top latches since they would cause conflicts with the supply cabinets below.


*Enclosure layout*
The left is the hotspot. Substrate is in the middle and right of the enclosure. Along the back, there's a ramp from the hotspot to the ledge. The ledge is 1 ft above substrate. The water dish rests inside the ledge (like an in-ground swimming pool). I've read countless posts mentioning tegus kicking substrate into the water bowl. I don't think this would prevent substrate from going into the water, but this may help a bit. I could add a wall to reduce it further if it's a problem. The ledge would also provide a hiding spot below where it's cool. I know 1 foot is too tall for a hide, but I can place additional shelves or rocks back there. I can be flexible there based on the Tegu size and behavior.

At the bottom, there's a trap door. It's nothing more than a detachable panel I have access from the supply cabinet. This will allow me to place a trash bag under the enclosure, and push substrate directly into it when replacing substrate. I was originally planning for a detachable tray throughout the entire enclosure (like a bird cage), but the asymmetrical enclosure with the water dish, support beam under ledge, and ramp at the back causes conflicts.




To replace the water dish, I can push it out from underneath. In front of the right door, the front panel can be removed. Without that panel, I can push the water bowl from under.





I do have plans where the electrical equipment will be placed. Let me know if you want me to go into those details.

*Questions*
I have a handful of questions though:
1. Do you recommend I buy equipment (water dish, UV lights, etc...) before construction, or should I build the enclosure first, and find the equipment that fits the dimensions? The waterdish in particular must match the socket's dimensions.
2. With the trap door at the bottom, should I worry about water leaking through? Should I place a thin piece of plastic over it? Should I raise it 1 cm above the bottom?
3. What kind of wood would you recommend for a Tegu enclosure?
4. Do you see any issues with these designs?


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jun 6, 2017)

Very helpful! I'm currently looking at building a vivarium. Sorry I don't have the answers but this has been helpful. Hope you find the answers your looking for, I am also looking for types of wood, I'm stuck between pine (which can be treated to make non toxic?) and conti board


----------



## Kay (Jun 15, 2017)

So Im not extremely handy but I have made a few things for my bearded dragon. I am getting a Tegu but want to make the enclosure first. I cannot grasp the concept of how to make the windows. Do I cut notches in the plywood?? Do they have precut framing for plexi glass? How are you doing yours? Thanks


----------

